# Remastered-Versionen: Fluch oder Segen? Jetzt in Umfrage abstimmen!



## David Martin (25. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Remastered-Versionen: Fluch oder Segen? Jetzt in Umfrage abstimmen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Remastered-Versionen: Fluch oder Segen? Jetzt in Umfrage abstimmen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. März 2015)

Wie wäre es, wenn man mal die PC-Spieler "abzockt" mit Grand Tourismo oder R-Type Delta oder Ähnlichem?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (25. März 2015)

Bei ganz alten Schinken oder Spielen, wo der Multiplayer nicht mehr geht, finde ich es in Ordnung. Aber nur wenige Jahre alte Spiele, das nervt mich nur noch. Den Stein ins Rollen und die Krone haben dem ganzen aber Last of Us und GTA 5 aufgesetzt, welche nur knapp ein alt waren. Haben sich trotzdem verkauft wie geschnitten Brot und damit eine Lawine losgetreten.

Abwärtskompatibilität zum Vollpreis, mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Aber nur wenige Jahre alte Spiele, das nervt mich nur noch.



wieso nervt dich das? ist doch 'ne feine sache, wenn auch besitzer der neuen konsolen in den genuß dieser perlen kommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. März 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Den Stein ins Rollen und die Krone haben dem ganzen aber Last of Us und GTA 5 aufgesetzt



Ich finde bei The Last of Us war es einfach ein Fehler, das ganze Remastered zu nennen.
Es war einfach eine verspätete Veröffentlichung auf einer neuen Plattform, weil es diese zum Release des eigentlichen Spiels noch nicht gab.
Das gab es schon immer.
Auch bei GTA würde ich eher nicht von Remastered sprechen, da ist man es ja schon gewohnt, das zumindest die PC-Version immer deutlich später erscheint.
Diesmal gab es halt noch zusätzlich die Gelegenheit die neuen Konsolen gleich mitzunehmen.


----------



## solidus246 (25. März 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das remastern von Spielen keine schlechte Sache. Jedoch sollte man sich da auf Spiele aus den 90ern oder frühen 2000ern konzentrieren. Spiele wieder "neu" auf den Markt zu schmeißen. Oddworld Newn Tasty ist ein tolles Beispiel für eine schöne Neuauflage. Kein direktes Remaster, aber wenn, dann bitte so. Alles andere ist nur stumpfes recycling und pure Geldmacherei. Abgesehen von GTA5 welches noch nicht für den PC erschienen ist. Da mache ich persönlich eine Ausnahme


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2015)

Das ist doch wieder eine Pauschalisierung. Mal ist Remastered angebracht und mal Abzocke. Pauschal hier in eine Richtung zu urteilen ist Blödsinn sondern es ist immer vom Einzelfall abhängig.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. März 2015)

Die Kuh: Wird gemolken (DLC`s) oder käut wieder (remastered) ist also nichts anderes als ABZOCKE!


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder eine Pauschalisierung. Mal ist Remastered angebracht und mal Abzocke. Pauschal hier in eine Richtung zu urteilen ist Blödsinn sondern es ist immer vom Einzelfall abhängig.



Find die Umfrage in der Grundfrage, ob sowas nötig ist oder nicht, genau so schwierig zu beantworten, wie die Frage über die Sinnhaftigkeit DLCs.
Manche sind was wert, andere eben nicht.

Auch der Preis.
Das kommt doch schlussendlich auf das Endprodukt an. 
Wurden einfach ein paar Texturen darüber geklatscht, oder wurde eine neue Engine dafür benutzt und alles neu programmiert?


----------



## solidus246 (25. März 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das remastern von Spielen keine schlechte Sache. Jedoch sollte man sich da auf Spiele aus den 90ern oder frühen 2000ern konzentrieren.  Oddworld Newn Tasty ist ein tolles Beispiel für eine schöne Neuauflage. Kein direktes Remaster, aber wenn, dann bitte so. Alles andere ist nur stumpfes recycling und pure Geldmacherei. Abgesehen von GTA5 welches noch nicht für den PC erschienen ist. Da mache ich persönlich eine Ausnahme


----------



## Batze (25. März 2015)

Ich sehe es auch so, Remastern von echt alten Top Spielen geht voll in Ordnung, wenn dann müssen aber auch gerade Grafisch deutliche Unterschiede zu sehen sein, sonst kann ich gleich das Original spielen, was Dank gog.com ja in vielen Fällen auch auf modernen PCs nun geht. 
Aber sowas wie bei AoE geht in meinen Augen gar nicht, das war Abzocke.
Spiele die erst ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben, da ist es eh reine Geldmacherei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. März 2015)

Wenn von recht alten Spielen (10 Jahre und mehr) gescheite, aufpolierte und technisch einwandfreie Neuauflagen gemacht werden, dann würde ich mich kein Stück darüber beschweren - nur solche Klogriffe wie "Baldurs Gate" oder "Age of Empires", wo nur die Auflösung gestreckt wurde, müssen nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Chemenu (25. März 2015)

Ich will ein Remaster von Interstate 76.


----------



## golani79 (25. März 2015)

Ich habe generell kein Problem mit Remakes / Remastered Versionen - auch nicht, wenns neuere Spiele wie The Last of US, Batman, Tomb Raider oder sonstige sind.
Gibt mehr als genug, die nicht in den Genuss kamen, diverse Titel auf den Vorgängerkonsolen zu spielen und erst mit der aktuellen Generation ne Konsole gekauft haben und wo vlt. der PC zu schwach ist, um solche Spiele vernünftig zu stemmen.

Wieso sollten solche Titel also nicht neu aufgelegt werden für die aktuelle Generation?

Und wenns schlecht gemacht ist? Dann kauf ich es halt einfach nicht.
Bei Titeln die noch nicht so alt sind und die man schon gespielt hat, kanns einem dann eh egal sein - denn wieso sollte ich mir den Titel nochmal kaufen, wenn ich eh schon das Original gespielt habe, das erst 1-2 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## Orzhov (25. März 2015)

Sofern die alte Version wirklich überarbeitet wurde wie z.B. im Falle von Homeworld oder GTA V kann man wirklich "remastered" sprechen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (25. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso nervt dich das? ist doch 'ne feine sache, wenn auch besitzer der neuen konsolen in den genuß dieser perlen kommen.



Es nervt mich erstens wegen der Ideenlosigkeit der Spielefirmen, die langsam aber sicher Kinoausmaße erreicht hat und zweitens weil jedes Remaster mit Sicherheit Zeit und Mitarbeiterressourcen verbraucht, wodurch man länger auf wirklich neue Spiele warten muss. 
Mit dem Argument kann man ja gleich erstmal jede jemals erschienene Perle Neuauflegen, weil sie immer irgendwer verpasst hat. Alte Konsolen kosten gebraucht doch nicht die Welt, ich habe mir selber neulich noch einen Gamecube und eine PS2 zusammen für weniger als ein Remasterd Spiel besorgt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso nervt dich das? ist doch 'ne feine sache, wenn auch besitzer der neuen konsolen in den genuß dieser perlen kommen.



Ich würde allerdings vermuten, dass die meisten "neue Konsolen" - Besitzer auch das Vorgängermodell haben. Für die sind solche Remakes schlicht nutzlos. Und ich stimme denen zu, die sagen, neue Spiele brauchen das nicht. GTA 5, Last of Us, God of War 3 - die Dinger sehen noch gut genug aus. Und auch Sauboy stimme ich zu, halbgare, lieblose Umsetzungen braucht man ebenfalls nicht. Das kürzlich erschienene _"Oddworld - New 'n' Tasty"_ ist in meinen Augen endlich mal was positives.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2015)

Naja Dich zwingt ja auch keiner zum Kauf.


----------



## BiJay (25. März 2015)

Die erste Frage ist sehr schwarz-weiß. Ich bin hier eher geteilter Meinung. Viele Remastered-Versionen haben zu wenige Verbesserungen. Ich unterstützte im Prinzip Neuauflagen für moderne Systeme, aber oft lohnt sich der Kauf nicht, wenn man das Original schon gespielt hat. Die meisten Klassiker kriegt man auch mit ein paar Tricks auf neueren Windows-Versionen zum Laufen. Aber es gibt auch ein paar Remastered-Versionen, wo die Entwickler sich wirklich Mühe gemacht haben, das Spiel neu zu überarbeiten, wie z.B. Homeworld Remastered Collection. Zurzeit scheint es aber zu viele Remastered-Releases zu geben, vielleicht sollten sich manche Entwickler dann doch auf ein paar neue Spiele konzentrieren. Niemand kauft sich eine PS4 oder XB1, um die Klassiker zu spielen.


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn von recht alten Spielen (10 Jahre und mehr) gescheite, aufpolierte und technisch einwandfreie Neuauflagen gemacht werden, dann würde ich mich kein Stück darüber beschweren - nur solche Klogriffe wie "Baldurs Gate" oder "Age of Empires", wo nur die Auflösung gestreckt wurde, müssen nun wirklich nicht sein.



ja, das ist das Problem
vorallem, wie soll man das bewerten? Wenn man die Dinger der Packung nach bewertet kommen so Nasen und behaupten wie bei Peter und Baldurs Gate, er hätte keine Ahnung von dem Spiel  
AUch hat man zur Zeit so eine Schwämme an solchen Titeln, so als ob jetzt beim Film alle mögliche ne Remastered Fassung bekommen würde
Auch wenn ich da nichts gegen eine HD-Fassung von Babylon 5 hätte :3


----------



## Seebaer (25. März 2015)

Es gibt viele "alte" Spiele, die mehrfach besser sind, als neuere Spiele mit moderner Grafik. Und was wird beurteilt? Die Grafik! Da sind auch die Grafikkartenhersteller interessiert. Aber was nützt ein 08/15 Spiel mit super Grafik, wenn das Spiel Müll ist?
Es gibt, spielerische, Qualitätskanonen. Und wenn so ein Teil 20 Jahre alt ist, und mit einer Remastered Version optisch angepasst ist, ziehe ich ein gutes remasterd Spiel aus den guten alten Zeiten, dem optischem Superhohlblockspiel, vor.


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2015)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Es gibt viele "alte" Spiele, die mehrfach besser sind, als neuere Spiele mit moderner Grafik. Und was wird beurteilt? Die Grafik! Da sind auch die Grafikkartenhersteller interessiert. Aber was nützt ein 08/15 Spiel mit super Grafik, wenn das Spiel Müll ist?
> Es gibt, spielerische, Qualitätskanonen. Und wenn so ein Teil 20 Jahre alt ist, und mit einer Remastered Version optisch angepasst ist, ziehe ich ein gutes remasterd Spiel aus den guten alten Zeiten, dem optischem Superhohlblockspiel, vor.



ja ne
stimmt zwar so nicht, aber hey, wenn du dir so einreden magst und meinst den Punkt PS3 auf PS4 Update mit der abwatschen von Rereleases wie Baldurs Gate, wo überhaupt keine Arbeitsleistung reingeflossen ist und es teurer angeboten wurde als das Original auf GoG, bitte schön


----------



## thunderofhate (25. März 2015)

Mich halten die Remasters zumindest im Konsolenbereich vom Kauf einer PS4 ab. Ich besitze die Spiele bereits für die Vorgängerkonsole und fände neue Titel interessanter.
Im PC-Bereich sehe ich kein Problem. Wer will, der soll sie sich kaufen, wer nicht, der soll es eben lassen. Das Spieleaufgebot ist hier sowieso durchgehend am größten.


----------



## Luzzifus (25. März 2015)

Ich habe z.B. die Remastered-Versionen von Monkey Island 1 und 2, weil ich die auch im Original schon sehr gern gespielt habe. Die wurden komplett neu gezeichnet und man kann im laufenden Spiel per Tastendruck zwischen neuer und Originalgrafik umschalten, das find ich ein tolles Feature. Ich würde mir noch mehr LucasArts-Remasters mit ähnlicher Qualität wünschen (Sam & Max, Loom, Day of the Tentacle), auch wenn man die DOS-Originale inzwischen sehr gut per ScummVM spielen kann.

Spiele, die beim Erscheinen des Remasters nur 3-5 Jahre alt sind und wo man nur die alten Texturen ein wenig hochinterpoliert hat, reizen mich überhaupt nicht. Da sind dann meist sogar noch die alten Bugs mit drin..


----------



## Luzzifus (25. März 2015)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Es gibt viele "alte" Spiele, die mehrfach besser sind, als neuere Spiele mit moderner Grafik. Und was wird beurteilt? Die Grafik! Da sind auch die Grafikkartenhersteller interessiert. Aber was nützt ein 08/15 Spiel mit super Grafik, wenn das Spiel Müll ist?
> Es gibt, spielerische, Qualitätskanonen. Und wenn so ein Teil 20 Jahre alt ist, und mit einer Remastered Version optisch angepasst ist, ziehe ich ein gutes remasterd Spiel aus den guten alten Zeiten, dem optischem Superhohlblockspiel, vor.


Vollste Zustimmung. Viele der aktuellen AAA-Titel (insbesondere für die neuen Konsolen) sind spielerisch derartig flach dass man sie schon kaum noch als Spiel bezeichnen kann, eher als interaktiven Film. Das ist reines Grafik-Showboarding mit quasi nicht-existentem Gameplay. Das holt mich als langjährigen Gamer einfach nicht hinter dem Ofen vor. Ich kann schon verstehen dass es noch Spieler gibt denen das gefällt, aber das sind nicht die Titel, die man noch ein zweites Mal spielen wird oder an die man sich in einigen Jahren noch erinnern wird.

**edit: Sorry, ich wollte eigentlich editieren.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ist Remastered angebracht und mal Abzocke. Pauschal hier in eine Richtung zu urteilen ist Blödsinn sondern es ist immer vom Einzelfall abhängig.


Exakt. Deshalb konnte ich allein schon die erste Frage der Umfrage nicht beantworten.

Ein überarbeitetes *Batman Arkham Asylum *ist für Besitzer der PC Fassung beispielsweise überflüssig, während ein überarbeitetes *Tomb Raider (Anniversary) *die Frage offen läßt, warum man denn nicht mit dem legendären 2. Teil der Reihe weiter gemacht hat.


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung. Viele der aktuellen AAA-Titel (insbesondere für die neuen Konsolen) sind spielerisch derartig flach dass man sie schon kaum noch als Spiel bezeichnen kann, eher als interaktiven Film. Das ist reines Grafik-Showboarding mit quasi nicht-existentem Gameplay. Das holt mich als langjährigen Gamer einfach nicht hinter dem Ofen vor.



Stimmt zwar auch nicht, aber die PC Masterrace muss sich ja ihre Kiste schön reden ohne groß über die Wirklichen Plattformstärken nachzudenken


----------



## Luzzifus (25. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar auch nicht, aber die PC Masterrace muss sich ja ihre Kiste schön reden ohne groß über die Wirklichen Plattformstärken nachzudenken


Ich will hier weder alle Spiele über einen Kamm scheren noch irgendeine Plattform dissen. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen, aber immer wenn ich mal wieder schaue was es so für PS4 / XBox One an Spielen gibt, finde ich nichts was für mich einen Kauf rechtfertigen würde. Ich spiele auf der Plattform, auf der ich die Spiele spielen kann die mich interessieren. So einfach ist das.

Aber ohne Begründung irgendwo "stimmt nicht" drunterzuschreiben ist ja leider so leicht.. Und hast du dein heutiges Pensum für ungerechtfertigte, persönliche Angriffe schon erreicht oder musst du noch ein bisschen?


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. März 2015)

Würde jederzeit Remastered Versionen von Batman und Splinter Cell kaufen, auch wenn ich die Spiele damals schon zum Vollpreis gekauft haben, würde ich diesen nochmal zahlen  Hört sich krank an, ich weiß, aber mir machen die Spiele einfach unheimlich Spaß und diese würden mir mit besserer Grafik nochmal deutlich mehr Spaß machen! 
Auch wenn man sagt, es kommt auf das Gameplay an (was vollkommen richtig ist), macht es doch einfach deutlich mehr Spaß ne schicke Grafik dabei zu haben. Schließlich ist ein Videospiel in visueller Zeitvertreib und das Auge spielt nunmal mit^^


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Ich will hier weder alle Spiele über einen Kamm scheren noch irgendeine Plattform dissen.



warum machst du es dann?
Außerdem sollten die die einfach mal alle Konsolenspiele runtermachen schön ruhig sein wenn andere nur kurz und knapp sagen es stimmt nicht, was auch so offensichtlich ist beschäftigt man sich mal ... 5 Sekunden


----------



## Luzzifus (25. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum machst du es dann?


Mache ich nirgendwo. Ich habe nirgendwo "alle Spiele" geschrieben. Oder "ich hasse alle Konsolen". Oder irgendwas, was das auch nur im entferntesten implizieren würde. Ist wiegesagt auch nicht meine Meinung. Lesen bildet. Augen auf im Straßenverkehr. Und so. Und jetzt: Troll dich selbst.


----------



## Seebaer (25. März 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne
> stimmt zwar so nicht, aber hey, wenn du dir so einreden magst und meinst den Punkt PS3 auf PS4 Update mit der abwatschen von Rereleases wie Baldurs Gate, wo überhaupt keine Arbeitsleistung reingeflossen ist und es teurer angeboten wurde als das Original auf GoG, bitte schön


1. Konsolen sind mir noch egaler als totalschnurzpiepegal. Das ist keine Qualität!
2. Ich habe sowohl BG original und BG.Enchanced Version gespielt. Von Deiner Behauptung her, kennst Du beide Versionen nicht!!!


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. März 2015)

Ich finde eigentlich Remastered-Versionen von alten PC-Klassikern eigentlich sehr praktisch. Zur einem kann man die Spiele-Klassikern nachholen, die man früher aus diversen Gründen nicht gespielt hat. Zur anderem kann man die Remastered-Versionen auch unter der neusten Betriebsystem installieren, ohne irgendwelche sperate Programme oder Abwärtskompatibilät von Windows (die manchmal nicht funktioniert) zu nutzen.
Habe mir vor kurzem die Remastered-Version von "Monkey Island"-Reihe geholt, weil ich das Orginal-Spiel nie gespielt habe. Somit kann ich einen Klassiker nachholen, welches auch unter Windows 7 problemlos läuft.

Würde jederzeit weitere Remastered-Versionen von alten PC-Klassikern kaufen und habe schon einen Wunsch an _Kalypso_ Media GmbH. Bringt eine HD-Neuauflage von Anstoss 3 raus


----------



## Big-Ron (25. März 2015)

Ich hab eine zwigespaltene Meinung, mich aber eher negativ in der Umfrage ausgesprochen. Wenn es um alte Spiele geht, die man schon fast wieder vergessen hat oder ewig nicht gespielt und die ins moderne Zeitalter gehieft werden, dann kann ich Remastered generell schon etwas abgewinnen. Viele der alten Spiele sind eben doch besser als vieles, was man heute neu bekommt. Aufgehübscht und aufgewertet bieten sie oftmals neue Qualitäten. 

Aber der Trend ist leider, dass man Spiele "remastered", die man gerade beiseite gelegt hat, maximal drei bis view Jahre als sind (oft nicht mal das) und das Wort "remastered" eigentlich ein Missbrauch dessen ist, was letztendlich dabei rauskommt. Die Spiele, die "remastered" werden, sehen im Original meist sogar noch völlig in Ordnung aus (DMC 5, GTA V, TLoU, God Of War 3 etc etc.). 

Da werden hier ein paar Texturen höher aufgelöst abgespeichert, da die Bildschirmauflösung erhöht und noch bischen Antialiasing hinzu und dann nennt man das "remastered"....für etwas, was man hätte garnicht remastern müssen. Hat "kürzlich" erst Vollpreis gekostet und kostet plötzlich wieder Vollpreis, obwohl kaum Mehrwert vorhanden ist. 

Meiner Meinung nach versuchen Entwickler und Publisher sich hier nebenbei ohne großen Einsatz eine goldenen Nase zu verdienen (oder denen fällt wirklich nix neues mehr ein). Ich finde den Trend, "aktuelle" Spiele zu remastern wirklich schrecklich, weil ich so das Gefühl nicht loswerde, die Spieleindustrie will möglichst leicht viel Geld generieren UND es erweckt den Eindruck, als ob die Kreativität in der Branche nachgelassen hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. März 2015)

TLoU war eigentlich kein "Remastered", sondern einfach nur eine grafisch leicht aufgehübschte GotY-Edition. Und genauso ist es mit allen anderen "Remastered"-Titeln auch. 
Aber das ganze hat sich irgendwie in den letzten Monaten zu einer regelrechten Sitte gewandelt. Sicher, für die Leute, die das Original nicht haben, ist es gut und schön und sicher auch hervorragend, um die Zeit bis zum nächsten Blockbuster zu überbrücken...aber statt Energie in solche Editionen zu stecken könnte man auch neue Spiele entwickeln, damit die aktuelle Flaute auf den Konsolen gebrochen wird.

Wenn überhaupt würde ich für ein "Remake" mehr oder weniger aktueller Spiele ohnehin kaum mehr als 20 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2015)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Würde jederzeit Remastered Versionen von Batman[...] Cell kaufen, [...] diese würden mir mit besserer Grafik nochmal deutlich mehr Spaß machen!
> Auch wenn man sagt, es kommt auf das Gameplay an (was vollkommen richtig ist), macht es doch einfach deutlich mehr Spaß ne schicke Grafik dabei zu haben. Schließlich ist ein Videospiel in visueller Zeitvertreib und das Auge spielt nunmal mit^^


Also mir fällt spontan nichts ein, was ein Bild wie dieses noch verbessern würde. Selbst wenn man höher auflösende Texturen nimmt, dürfte der Unterschied marginal sein. Eben zu wenig, um eine überarbeitete Version zu rechtfertigen.
http://www.letsplayer.org/wp-content/gallery/batman-arkham-asylum_1/07.jpg


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (25. März 2015)

Hängt von den alter und der Qualität des Spiels ab
Klassiker wie Fallout 3 final fantasy vii-ix wing commander legacy of kain können ein remaster vertragen hingegen  spiele die größten teils aus dem letzten beiden Jahren stammen eher nicht


----------



## OptikRec0rds (25. März 2015)

ich hätte anfangen können zu heulen als ich gesehen hab das ff 10 remastered für die ps4 kommt<3

kommt immer auf die games an aber wens alte kracher sind immer her damit


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2015)

Grundsätzlich hab ich kein Problem damit. Man sollte sich aber auf wirklich ältere Spiele konzentrieren, die mindestens 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben oder aus den 90er Jahren kommen. Über Resi 1 Remastered oder Grim Fandango hab ich mich zum Beispiel sehr gefreut.
Ich hätte ja gerne ein Alone in the Dark 1 mal als Remastered Version


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2015)

Seebaer schrieb:


> 1. Konsolen sind mir noch egaler als totalschnurzpiepegal. Das ist keine Qualität!
> 2. Ich habe sowohl BG original und BG.Enchanced Version gespielt. Von Deiner Behauptung her, kennst Du beide Versionen nicht!!!



ja ne is klar
wenn da die erste Aussage schon zeigt das nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung haben willst, würde ich auch die zweite Aussage in zweifel stellen


----------



## Cityboy (25. März 2015)

Ich finde die Neuauflage alter Titel echt cool. Zuletzt spielte ich z.B. das Flashback, das ich mir mal in der letzten Winteraktion bei Steam gekauft habe. Da ich das Game aufm Amiga damals hatte, war ich total ausm häuschen, als ich bemerkte das das neuaufwerlegt wurde. Und ich wurde nicht entäuscht. Es hat echt viel spass gemacht. Sowas Lob ich mir. Würd mir wünschen das ein Studio mal den MadTV Klassiker mal neu aufsetzt. Dafür würd ich sogar mein letztes Hemd hergeben.


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also mir fällt spontan nichts ein, was ein Bild wie dieses noch verbessern würde. Selbst wenn man höher auflösende Texturen nimmt, dürfte der Unterschied marginal sein. Eben zu wenig, um eine überarbeitete Version zu rechtfertigen.
> http://www.letsplayer.org/wp-content/gallery/batman-arkham-asylum_1/07.jpg



Naja, auf einer Konsole sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus


----------



## eOP (25. März 2015)

Na also echte Remakes für den PC sind in der Regel immer Sinnvoll. Aber was da bei den Konsolen abgeht finde ich schon etwas abnormal. Zumal der Mehrwert an den Konsolenremakes oft nur darin liegt, sie auf der currentgen zu zocken. Wenn ich an Remakes denke, verlange ich sowas wie Black Mesa für Half-Life ist. Ein übrtrieben angestaubtes Game, dass in ganz neuem Glanz erscheint!


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2015)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Naja, auf einer Konsole sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus



Deshalb schrob ich ja auch:


Worrel schrieb:


> Ein überarbeitetes *Batman Arkham Asylum *ist für Besitzer der PC Fassung beispielsweise überflüssig, ...


----------



## schweibi (26. März 2015)

Kommt auf den Zeitfaktor an und natürlich auf die Qualität des Remakes. Wenn ein Spiel gerade mal seit 2, 3 Jahren auf dem Markt ist und schon gibts ein Remake, fühl ich mich irgendwie abgezockt. Ein 10 oder 15 Jahre altes Spiel, neu aufgelegt, ist, wenn die heutigen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden, eine richtig tolle Sache.  Leider sind diese Remakes oftmals von minderer Qualität.


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. März 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Deshalb schrob ich ja auch:



Die meisten Remastered Edition kommen aber auch nunmal für die Konsolen. Einfach deswegen weil sich die Rechenleistung erhöht hat, beim PC ist dieses meistens nicht notwendig


----------



## huenni87 (26. März 2015)

Ich finde auch das die Portierung von Spielen der alten Konsolen Gen auf die aktuelle eigentlich weniger ein Remastered ist. Klar die werden so genannt um den Kunden zu vermitteln, es wurde etwas verbessert. Ich habe The Last of Us und GTA 5 auf der PS3 gehabt. TLoU hatte ich gebraucht für 35€ gekauft und dann verkauft für 30€. Dann holte ich mir die PS4 Version für 39€. Bei GTA 5 war das ähnlich. Bei Release gekauft, verkauft für 35€ kurz vor Release der PS4 Version und dann die PS4 Version geholt. Bei den beiden Spielen hat es sich allein aus technischer Sicht definitiv gelohnt. 

Als Abzocke würde ich es eher sehen wenn man z.B. in zwei Jahren ein Infamous Second Son Remastered auf der gleichen Plattform bringen würde. Ich finde es nur sehr wichtig das eben nicht zuviel Zeit in solche Versionen gesteckt wird und dafür neue Projekte auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## ebula85 (26. März 2015)

Remastered find ich gut, Nintendo praktiziert es seit Jahren nennen es dann nicht Remastered sondern einfach HD oder gar gar kein hinweis auf eine Überarbeitete Version.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2015)

ebula85 schrieb:


> Remastered find ich gut, Nintendo praktiziert es seit Jahren nennen es dann nicht Remastered sondern einfach HD oder gar gar kein hinweis auf eine Überarbeitete Version.


Die setzen nur ein "Super", "New", DS, 3DS oder sonstwas dran. ^^


----------



## ebula85 (26. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die setzen nur ein "Super", "New", DS, 3DS oder sonstwas dran. ^^



na ja... den Zusatz DS, 3DS o.ä. verweist eher auf das Konsolensystem als auf eine Neuauflage


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. März 2015)

ebula85 schrieb:


> na ja... den Zusatz DS, 3DS o.ä. verweist eher auf das Konsolensystem als auf eine Neuauflage


Das stimmt so nicht. Es wurden z.B. nicht wenige SNES-Klassiker quasi 1:1 für den 3DS portiert, nur die 3D-Funktion ist da neu.
Oder siehe beim Gameboy Advance. Hier findet man sowohl reichlich NES- als auch SNES-Titel in unveränderter Form wieder. [emoji6]


----------



## ebula85 (26. März 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Es wurden z.B. nicht wenige SNES-Klassiker quasi 1:1 für den 3DS portiert, nur die 3D-Funktion ist da neu.
> Oder siehe beim Gameboy Advance. Hier findet man sowohl reichlich NES- als auch SNES-Titel in unveränderter Form wieder. [emoji6]



also erst einmal die Definition von remasered: "Unter *Remastering* versteht man in der Audio- und auch in der Videonachbearbeitung in der Regel ein nochmaliges Durchführen des Masterings. Meistens wird dieser Begriff im Zusammenhang mit älteren Audio- und Videoaufnahmen verwendet, die für eine Wiederveröffentlichung auf Audio-CD oder DVD bzw. Blu-ray Disc neu gemastert wurden (_„digitally remastered“_)."

egal ob 1:1 oder neue Texturen o.ä. nintendo lässt bewusst bei titeln die aussage weg. Ein Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D sagt mir das es sich um Zelda handelt auf dem 3ds spielbar ist aber nicht das es remastered ist und kostet 36€ das orginal hat Zelda: Majora's Mask für den N64 hat 70 DM gekostet also  sagen wir mal 35€. nehmen wir mal Inflation etc. weg würde ich behaupten das Nintendo remastered spiele für 1:1 den selben preis raus bringt wie das Orginal. Da ist ja Sony noch human


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2015)

ebula85 schrieb:


> das orginal hat Zelda: Majora's Mask für den N64 hat 70 DM gekostet also  sagen wir mal 35€.



von wegen. mal 2, dann stimmts.


----------



## ebula85 (26. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von wegen. mal 2, dann stimmts.



zum release release hat es 109DM gekostet und für 70 DM hat man es 6 Monate später bekommen bzw. 79,99DM da bin ich mir fast sicher müsste ich nochmal auf den Dachboden und die alte Konsole rausholen. mehr wie 80 DM hab ich für N64 Spiele nie ausgegeben.


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2015)

ebula85 schrieb:


> zum release release hat es 109DM gekostet und für 70 DM hat man es 6 Monate später bekommen bzw. 79,99DM da bin ich mir fast sicher müsste ich nochmal auf den Dachboden und die alte Konsole rausholen. mehr wie 80 DM hab ich für N64 Spiele nie ausgegeben.



n64-spiele kosteten zum release regelmäßig 149 dm+/-.


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2015)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Die meisten Remastered Edition kommen aber auch nunmal für die Konsolen. Einfach deswegen weil sich die Rechenleistung erhöht hat, beim PC ist dieses meistens nicht notwendig


Monkey Island, Grim Fandango, Outcast, Homeworld, Ducktales, Baphomets Fluch, Half Life Source, Resident Evil / Biohazard, Baldur's Gate, Metro, Shadow Warrior, ...

Es gibt also auch jede Menge Remastered Titel auch für den PC (Bei dem sich übrigens weit weniger sprunghaft die Rechenleistung erhöht).


----------



## LOX-TT (26. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> n64-spiele kosteten zum release regelmäßig 149 dm+/-.



außer Firstparty-Spiele (99DM) und Second-Party wie Rare (129DM)


----------



## Bonkic (26. März 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> außer Firstparty-Spiele (99DM) und Second-Party wie Rare (129DM)



hm, für zelda: ocarina of time hab ich damals mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit einen dreistelligen dm-betrag (119,99 oder 129,99 schätzungsweise) hingelegt. für goldenye und perfect dark auch - allerdings als import. würde nachschauen, aber das zeug lagert nicht hier. 

ich glaube, der preis hing unter anderem auch mit der modul-größe zusammen.

150 war aber vielleicht in der tat ein bißchen zu hoch angesetzt - 120 dm+/- dürfte eher passen.


----------



## Enisra (26. März 2015)

naja, einigen wir uns darauf, das die 80DM Utopisch niedrig angesetzt waren


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2015)

ebula85 schrieb:


> also erst einmal die Definition von remastered: "Unter *Remastering* versteht man in der Audio- und auch in der Videonachbearbeitung in der Regel ein nochmaliges Durchführen des Masterings. Meistens wird dieser Begriff im Zusammenhang mit älteren Audio- und Videoaufnahmen verwendet, die für eine Wiederveröffentlichung auf Audio-CD oder DVD bzw. Blu-ray Disc neu gemastert wurden (_„digitally remastered“_)."


Wobei das im Wesentlichen nichts weiter ist, als das Material einfach durch einen vielbandigen Equalizer zu jagen.

Wenn man hingegen Zugriff auf die einzelnen Spuren hat und die Songs daraus neu erstellt, spricht man von einem Remix - auch wenn sich das Endprodukt nur in der Qualität (aber nicht dem Stil oä) vom Original unterscheidet.


----------



## TheSinner (27. März 2015)

Wenn es denn wirklich gute Remastered-Versionen wären von echten Spieleperlen, dann sehr gern. Diesen ganzen "Oh lasst uns ein paar neue Texturen draufklatschen"-Blödsinn braucht aber wirklich kein Mensch.

Syndicate in moderner Grafik mit überdachten Features beispielsweise, das wäre was - und würde sich im Zuge von "Cyberpunk" dann sicherlich doppelt gut verkaufen. Ähnlich optimistisch wäre ich bei Remasters von beispielsweise Theme Hospital oder Planescape: Torment. Naja das Letztere erhält ja nun wenigstens bald einen inoffiziellen Nachfolger 

Die größte Jugendliebe am Rechner hieß bei mir aber immer noch Ambermoon.. hachja.. aber das wird Wunschdenken bleiben, fürchte ich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Syndicate in moderner Grafik mit überdachten Features beispielsweise, das wäre was - und würde sich im Zuge von "Cyberpunk" dann sicherlich doppelt gut verkaufen..


Dann schau dir mal "Satellite Reign" an, ist quasi ein Remake, auch einige der Original Entwickler (Mike Diskett) sind involviert. Gibts bereits bei Steam im Early Access.


----------



## Enisra (27. März 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal "Satellite Reign" an, ist quasi ein Remake, auch einige der Original Entwickler (Mike Diskett) sind involviert. Gibts bereits bei Steam im Early Access.



stimmt
was leider so ein Punkt ist den viele vergessen, man braucht doch nicht unbedingt einen Nachfolger zu Spielen die kein stringente Story erzählen oder überhaupt eine gute Story hatten, das man auch einfach ein neues Spiel haben könnte, siehe Verkehrsgigant und Cities in Motion


----------



## Aglareba (27. März 2015)

Mir sind Spiele lieber, die in Hinblick auf die Stärken der Vorgänger neu entwickelt wurden (z.B. Rayman Origins oder Legends), als alte Spiele mit all ihren Macken und Fehlern als HD-Version herauszubringen.
Für mich ist das absolute Negativspielspiel Age of Empires II HD: Da wurde absolut nichts dran geändert, außer die Auflösung hochzurechnen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. März 2015)

Hat so was von ner Greatest Hits CD, wenn der Urheber nochmal Kohle braucht kommt sowas.


----------



## battschack (28. März 2015)

Neue spiele nochmal finde ich überhaupt nicht gut. Finde da bleiben die neuen spiele auf der strecke... und die neuen konsolen haben immer noch sogut wie garnix nach mein geschmack^^


----------



## LOX-TT (28. März 2015)

Fluch, für mich jedenfalls, der 90% der Spiele die als Remaster kommen schon hat.

Bis auf GTA und Metro Redux hat mich kein einziges Remaster gereizt. Ok, Tomb Raider DE hab ich noch, aber nur weil es das ganz billig im PS+ Sale gab.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2015)

Tomb Raider ist ja in dem Sinne kein Remaster. Es ist ein Reboot. Genauso wie Star Trek 11/12.

Ich hab mich über Remaster schon gefreut (Grim Fandango damals verpaßt, Fahrenheit läuft jetzt wieder auf dem PC).


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tomb Raider ist ja in dem Sinne kein Remaster.



er meint die definitive edition, wie er ja auch schreibt.


----------



## Enisra (28. März 2015)

Natürlich ist der Remaster von TR ein Remaster


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2015)

Sorry, ich hab DE als Deutsche Version interpretiert. An die Definitive Edition hab ich mit keiner Silbe gedacht. Gabs wohl auch nur für die Konsolen oder ? Und da ich über die Version lieber die Decke des Vergessens gelegt hatte (was bislang auch gut funktionierte).....


----------



## Fentien (5. April 2015)

Die Frage einer Remastered-Version stellt sich doch für jeden persönlich nur, wenn es einen Titel betrifft an den der betreffende Gamer mit "Herzblut" gehangen hat.
Von den 62% der Teilnehmer der Umfrage, welche mit "Braucht kein Mensch" bzw. "Ist mir egal" geantwortet haben, würden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit viele anders geantwortet haben, wenn bei den bisher erschienenen und angekündigten Titeln ihr Lieblingsspiel dabei gewesen wäre.
Hinzukommt das es einige Spiele gibt bei denen die Community viel selbst erzeugten Content und grafische Verbesserungen selbst noch nach Jahren bereitstellt. Da sein nur mal der Workshop von Steam oder auch die fleisigen Fans von Vampieres Bloodline als Beispiele erwähnt.
Natürlich ist dies nicht bei jedem Spiel möglich, da es seitens rechtlicher Gründe von Seite der Hersteller und Publisher nicht möglich ist oder weil die verwendete Engine "natürliche" Grenzen setzt.
Kommen wir also wieder zum Anfang meines Kommentars: Es bleibt letztendlich nun mal jedem selbst überlassen, in wieweit er bereit ist für ein offiziellen remastered Titel Geld auszugeben, auch wenn nur die Grafik aufgehübscht wurde.
Insofern wäre es sicherlich interessant diese Umfarge in ein paar Jahren noch einmal durchzuführen.


----------



## Eberhard (12. April 2015)

Tja, wenn ich einen alten Titel sehr gern gespielt habe und gern wieder spielen möchte, der aber nicht auf einer modernen Maschine läuft, bin ich recht froh über eine Remastered-Version.
Nun gut, es gibt glücklicherweise GoG,  wo man gute Klassiker kaufen kann, die auf neuen Maschinen lauffähig gemacht wurden. Aber spielt man die, kommt einem schon der Gedanke "tolles Spiel! Macht Spass wie immer. Wäre noch toller, wenn die Grafik besser wäre". Und da kommt die Remastered Version gerade recht.
Man muss alt genug sein für so eine Version. Seit Erscheinen des Originals muss genügend Zeit und genügend grafischer Fortschritt vergangen sein, dann ist es für die eher etwas nostalgisch veranlagte Klientel ein lohnendes Produkt.
Für die "weg ist weg"-Fraktion ist es das nicht, aber die Menschen waren schon immer unterschiedlich. Lesen tun ja auch längst nicht alle Menschen, trotzdem sind Bücher ein Geschäft. Somit sind 37% zufriedener Remastered-Käufer doch schon eine anständige Zielgruppe. Völlig egal, was die anderen denken, die nicht zu jener Zielgruppe gehören, sie sind ja nicht gemeint.


----------



## Eberhard (12. April 2015)

Einen Titel, den ich übrigens gern remastered sehen würde, wäre das gute alte Mehrspieler-Spiel Pizza Connection von damals Software 2000. Machte damals nächtelang Spass im Hotseat. Heute mit aufgehübschter Grafik und LAN-Modus, ansonsten aber unverändert, wäre das etwas, wofür ich 25 EUR ausgeben würde.


----------

